# thinking about moving to Maui



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Anyone on here live in Maui or know someone there?
I met someone last week that really peaked my interest. I am just starting to think about it fore real now. 
Are there a lot of deck hand jobs just to get me started?
How much would it cost to ship my 28 foot boat with some stuff inside the cabin and my bike in the back. 
What permits do you have to have to guide over there.
If I left here with 75 thousand in my pocket and everything paid off is it possible to make it.
Is there a market for guys who want to just pitch in for bait fuel beer and ice?
Can I affford to keep my boat at a slip?
Can you anchor down and live in your boat?
Any info would be cool.
Thanks

Tim


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey brother my ex baseball coach is a Hawaii native and played baseball for the University there. He is a retired Air Force tanker KC-135 pilot and flew with my step father in the USAF. He was born and raised there, and he is a pilot for United now. I have always had an open invitation to visit, and I am sure he would give you any info that you needed...........just give a holler and I can at least get you a mailing address.
Just cram me in the cabin of your boat before it ships..............


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I can only say this ...

It's an Island and it cost almost 2 times as much to live there verses here ....

On all those other regs I cannot answer

John


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i know that getting your boat over there won't be cheap.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

you might even get a few donations if you leave amy behind to deckhand on a few others boats.

as far as making a living fishing out of maui it all depends on your ability to work hard and people skills. some of the other islands do offer better quality fishing than maui.

if you want to do something like this then now is the time to make your move before you aquire to much baggage. good luck whatever you decide.....rick


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I ahve a friens, an insurance adjuster, that moved to the big island 3 years ago. He made it 6 months and said it was just too expensive. He moved back over there a year ago. something about quality of life he said.


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Tim,

After wrestling a Mako, getting your boat over there should be easy- just tie off on the stern cleat of a freighter making the crossing. 2000 feet of rope should put you far enough behind to be safe. You can troll the whole way, do maintenance on the boat, et cetera. Better yet take Amy and call it a cruise- all the Sushi you can eat.

Nick


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

think you can stand to be referred to as a 'howlee' ?........

"Book'em Danno!".........

http://www.bigbob.com/five-o/files/h5otheme.au


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Go to www.biggamefishingtheworld.com and use the contact us button, send an email to Norm Isaacs. Believe it or not he is a native Texan and I think he will give you an honest response. Keep in mind that he's a busy man at times and may not respond instantly.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Ya'll can keep Amy here. Me and Amy have ended up just turning into great friends. I agree Rick, if I do this it has to be here in the next year or less. I met someone over here thats from San Antonio but moved to Maui. She has a Bio Chemistry degree and hasnt used it yet over there. She said the fire dept there was easy to get onto. I know if anyone could do it I could. I live in a 24 foot house boat and before that i lived in a camper. I think I'd be ok with sleepimg on the beach or boat over there. I also think my boat would be worth more there. Not sure but it could be possible. 
Tim


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Go for it worse case you move back wiser and tanner....


John


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Go with what you think is right.......
If all else fails, what have you lost or gained?
What if...what if......what if.
Experience is the best...
But your wise aquiring knowledge previous to the fact!
LOTS OF FISHING BABES IN MAUI


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

coastal said:


> I met someone over here thats from San Antonio but moved to Maui. Tim


so it's not jest the fishing that you find attractive down there, eh?......

who'dda thunk 

you DO know you're gonna cause this board to gotothellinahandbasket when all the Amy-ooglers start chiming in about wanting a new fishin' podner, don'tchoo?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Tim I went to Hawaii this summer here is my take on it NO BUGS it is paradise sleep on the beach use the hotel showers that are located on the beach to keep the hotel guest from dragging the sand back to the hotel pool.The food is expensive.Dont worry about working as a fireman open a taco stand there was none of them over there.Get some extra space for 2coolers to come visit and have them bring you a piece of texas on every visit.Let me know when there is a vacancy.As for guiding or fishing I asked when I was over there and they all told me with a captains license you would not have any problem working.People are always looking for a captain to haul there million dollar boats from island to island.Good luck later Ken


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Just left there too and this is what I think:
No bugs on most of the Islands, but on Maui there's a knat infestation. (They said why, but I forgot) Supposedly no snakes.
Try to do whatever business close to the ports where the cruise ships come in. Example: One American has a moped shop with about 10 mopeds and he is making a killing. Actually, most of the shops at all of the ports were 80% Americans.
The fishing charter we used captains somebody else's boat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

see if your bote will fit in a 40' sea/land container, you can buy them cheap enough and fill it with all your goods. then when you get there you have a house too..............


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Just do it.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

I will agree with those who speak of how expensive it is to live in Hawaii!! However, it is beautiful and "why not", give it a try. 
Try this site for shipping cost...seems it will be at least $1,000.00++ delivered to the dock on the west coast, plus preparation charges and then repositioning once you get to Hawaii. http://www.pacificcup.org/racetips/pc06-shipping.html


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful island with various types of terrain (i.e. mountains, desert, rain forest, volcanoes, ect.) If you do plan to take your boat then check the slip rates at Lahaina Harbor that side is more conducive to reasonable seas. Be aware you will need have tackle to battle 1000 lb class marlin. There is some decent reef fishing but most of the guides don't like bottom fishing so there may be a market for that type of guide service. You can spend the day skipping 1 to 2 lb lures for BIG fish or pull up to a reef and allow your customers to pull up 25 to 100 lb bottom fish until they are worn out. 

I have a colleague whose son decided not to go the traditional route and opted for a life of Maui Wowwie and Surfing. He went to Maui with much less money than you are planning to take and eventually opened up a bed and breakfest. He now owns multiple B&Bs an is a bonified millionaire. I could give you his number if you would like to discuss the ups and downs of such a move. It sounds like your ready for another adventure and have some motivation of the female persuasion so go for it and live life which from most of your posts doesn't seem to be a problem for you.

AGF


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

If you bring your boat, realize that boat slips are very limited and in HIGH demand. I was there for vacation a couple of years ago and we went diving. Most of the dive boats were trailered to the ramp because there aren't enough slips available. The owner of the dive company told me that the waiting list to get a boat slip is years long.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

PANAMA.....cheap, American friendly, and killer fishing!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a friend who left Texas with a coffee pot and moved to Maui. Female finally found a job waiting tables in a restaraunt. At that time there were very few cars available or afforadable. Lived I think in Lahini or something like that. Whale watcher type. Finally came back because it took too many people to pay rent or buy things. Too expensive. Stayed about a year or two. 

Charlie


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

f it, go for it, you have nothing to hold you back right now. live and learn, right?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

gonna wrassle tigers insteada makos. eh?

careful................... they get big


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Think About It..*

Tim
I dont want to sound like a DRAGGG...
But, Think about it a little...
You have a job that gives you lots of time off and decent pay with good benefits.
And you know that its getting even more compentitive to get in with a good department.
Look at what happened to Justin?? I dont know if his situation now is good or what, 
The job that we have is a very fun one that we enjoy alot.
I think you have a quite a bit to lose..
Maybe get hired on with a F.D. over there before making a big move??

Just a Thought

"maybe look into if they offer a leave of absence?"


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

fonz, dont be a hater, your just mad cause you are married like I am. I aint no hater though.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Coastal, Fonz is right This type of move should not be made lightly. I suggest that you do a thorough benefits/cost analysis research. To do this, string up your hammock tonight and replay Leon Russel's Back to the Island, Steven Still's Southern Cross, or any Jimmy Buffett and knock back a bottle or two of rum (any other strong alcohol can be effective, but I find the romanticism associated with rum-particularly Pusser's British Navy Rum-to aid in the decision-making process). Conditions would have been better had this last front packed more of a punch, but if you've got the same cold drizzle as we have down here that should help. This is a fool proof analysis as evidenced by the fact that it got me from Wisconsin to SPI. If you deem it necessary to include the cost of living factor into this analysis, you may find that it will skewer the results and find yourself moving to Michigan's Upper Peninsula where a fireman can live like a king. Hey, maybe you coud live in one of dose ice shanties, ya hey! 

I'm sure you will do the right thing.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

You have a pm.


Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Aloha Coastal! I did it! I moved over there at the age of 25, but I had a job when I got there. I work in the air w/Continental, & we opened a base in Honolulu in 1986..flying all over the Pacific. There are definitely more jobs on Oahu, but Muai is a cool place to hang out. I'm transfering back to our Intl. base soon, so I'll be flying Honolulu trips from Houston. I have many friends over there, & actually I'm on the lookout for a buddy that wants to buy a boat here & ship it over there. Shipping rates are very expensive, but good boats are hard to find in Hawaii. I think a 25' is around 10k to ship. I shipped my car over there way back when, but it was only $450. I drove it to the west coast & shipped it from there. As living expenses go...rent is expensive, food is expensive,....fuel is real expensive, but quality of life is what you get in return. I could give you all kinds of info, so pm me if your interested. I'd still be there if our base didn't close, but our offshore fishing here in Texas is pretty darn good. The advantage in Hawaii is, a mile out, & your in prime big fish territory. I'm glad I did it, so GO -4-IT. Aloha Bra!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Maui and Oahu may have more jobs but if fishing is your passion then move to Kona. Fishing off Maui isn't half as good as Kona. You should visit all the islands before that type of move. Good luck either way, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

if you think about it you will never do it.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

Forget Maui. That's the last island I would recommend to visit. For fishing, Kona is second to none on the islands. Calm seas because of the leeward side and huge volcano blocking the trade winds. Kona is growing fast. Lot's of opportunities. Sell your boat here and go for it. 

It is expensive in Hawaii and they don't really welcome non-Hawaiians in the job market. If fact, it's a problem there in Hawaii. Lots of law suites going on concerning skin color on the hiring side of state jobs. Still a great place to live and if I were you, I'd go for it. 

The islands need many things for tourist that aren't present. If I ever get to retire, I plan on moving to Kona. If you can cook, all the islands need a good hamburger joint. There is a chain called "Bubbas" on some of the islands. I've eaten there many times just because I love hambugers. Half fast buger. I could kick them out of town with my burger. There also is NO Taco stand anywhere. Go for it. Life is short. You can always come back to Texas.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Well.... The grass is always greener....Really they have good weed but they hate white guys. God blessed Texas but I duno about that place. My bro inlaw worked there and came home with some broken bones and stitches. The best people on the planet are right here in Texas IMO.................. Good luck Swims With Makos.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I agree on the visit all the islands first suggestion. The Norwegian Cruise Line is a bit boring compared to Carnival and others, but you get to see each island and get a feel for what type of business you could start-up there.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I need to meet you. 
I am only 15, but If I were you, I would go buy a 30ft old bertram over there that has a slip with the 75K, then get with the FD. I know that maybe they would say the slip doesnt come with the boat, but my dad wriggled around that when we bought our sailboat at the marina. PLease do, my parents were talking bout us going to hawaii, and that would be awesome to go with you as a fishing guide.


Go for it, 


Kevin


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Tim, if I was your age, and had the means, I say check it out first, then If you like what you find, GO FOR IT. I have a buddy over tehre who works as a bartender, was the manager of the Yacht Club in Clearlake until last year, he loves it there.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Just go for it. If not you may always wonder what if. It may work out, it may not. But worth a shot I think. Either way it will be an experience to remember. Good luck.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

I would go for it if I were in your shoes. I would just start applying for the FD or PD before going. I would try to have something lined up. I lived in Oahu from 78-84. I really enjoyed it. Though the food is expensive, you can find places that are cheaper than others. Another thing to try is maybe applying for U.S. customs or immigration over there. Hey, anything to get your foot in the door. Anyway, good luck. Shaka bra!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say ​On a bright Hawaiian Christmas Day ​That's the island greeting that we send to you ​From the land where palm trees sway ​Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright ​The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night​​





*


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I didn't read all the posts, just saw your question about shipping your boat there. #1. You must find a breakbulk carrier from the west coast. #2. Your boat must be on a trailer or a cradle for it to ship from LAX (or wc port).
Also, if you want to ship anything at all, including your personal effects (furniture, clothing, etc), you will need a freight forwarder to handle your paperwork for the bill of lading. Since this is US to US cargo, customs clearance isn't required - I don't think. I only do US/foreign shipments. Water to water boat shipments can be done but you still must have a cradle to put your boat on when lifted onto the ship.
My BIL is with Continental and lives in Honolulu. We have been to visit and the price of living is quite expensive. However, it is paradise.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Matson Shipping would be the ones to call about shipping your boat. They do most of the shipping to the islands from the west coast. I shipped 2 cars on them to & from Hawaii. You must empty the gas tank, & take all personal effects off the boat, or say bye-bye to those items. My buddy shipped a pos car over there, & he had a bunch of pennies lying all over the trunk (don't ask me why), but when he picked up his car, they had found every 1 of them. Those guys on the ship, have nothing to do for 5 days, so they just go thru the cars, & help themselves. Matson turns a deaf ear, & it gets to be a big hassle. Getting into the fire dept., will be tough, especially since your a minority. I befriended a lot of the locals, but it can be tough. One good thing on your side, is they love to fish, & giving away fish to the locals, will score you big points. They're really good people, but there's always a few bad ones as well. Just "hang loose", & you'll be allright. I have a buddy in Honolulu, & he's a contractor, so maybe he could point you in the right direction.


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

fonz said:


> Tim
> I dont want to sound like a DRAGGG...
> But, Think about it a little...
> You have a job that gives you lots of time off and decent pay with good benefits.
> ...


i totally agree with this fonz!!!!!!!
tim i heard that the HFD doesnt hire people from the states. you have a good job, yes we all complain about it and you may not be one the right shift. but that girl is not the girl you need to be chasing. yeah shes fun to hang out with, but i wouldnt trust her further than i can throw her and thats not far. and ive known her ALOT longer than you have. its exspensive, and your losing alot more than you think. maybe when you retire. there is plenty of tail around here for you to chase.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

If you move to Tahiti, I'll join you.

But seriously, this is a decision you can only make on your own. The islands are expensive, btu Hawaii is Hawaii.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I have family in maui...Mostly surfers and commercial fisherman...Maker of Blaker Surfboards...My cousin Clay Blaker, it is his mom and dad...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> If you move to Tahiti, I'll join you.


http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/trading_places/good.wav


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

How does this sound?

"Go Back to the mainland Howlee!!!"

But then again you dont surf... so good luck see you when you get back!

Mannnnn so whats up with Amy?


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

tim if you are going to do something new then by all means but if you are just going to chase a piece of *** thousands of miles well then think carefully. i spent 3 years traveling around the world for me and it was great. the *** comes along every now and then. it's all about the experience and memory. you won't even remember her face next year but a grander within sight of kona with a setting sun well my friend you won't be able to forget that one.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

ok so here we go..

First thanks for all ya'll s help.

I would not be going anywhere for atleast 2 years till I have 10 years in my retirement. 
This chick I met has nothing and I repeat nothing to do with wanting to move to hawii except she was from there and gave me a lot of info. She told me that I could defineately get by if_ I had my captains liscense. I think the guys that know me on here can easily say that I could never step foot on land again and I would be fine. I want to be on the water and all I live for now is making money to fish offshore. I couldnt comprehend how far in utopia I would be if all I had to do is trailer my boat to the water and troll around 1 mile offshore and getting the chance to pull in a large marlin or my dream fish the 75 lb mahi. Ive been to Hawii before and loved it. _

_Yes I do have a good job here that a lot of other peole would love to have._
_yES I do have a lot to lose. I enjoy everyday of my life as it is but I just can't imagine being able to be in one of the most beautiful places in the world and be able to fish anytime, surf anytime, and do almost nothing anytime. _
_It would be a lot nicer to wake up start the engine troll around for a couple hours and then go back to sleep. HERE i HAVE TO DRIVE 4 hours down to the coast drive thu lockhart cuero rufugio get on a barge go drop the boat in drive 3 hours offshore fish all day hard and beat myself up, drive back in 3 hours and then I have a 150 mile round trip and Im broke as hell. _

_Like I said guys, this is just something I have always wanted to do and would be something that didnt happen for at least 2 years._

_Tim_


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

you can move to south texas and fish SPI and cut the boat time to 1 hour. there are plenty of fire depts down there. harlingen, mcallen, brownsville. condos are getting cheap down there too. Just saw one with a slip for 100k in port isabel. I know a couple of guys on the harlingen FD.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Argo said:


> condos are getting cheap down there too. Just saw one with a slip for 100k in port isabel.


a friend on the island just bot one in the fingers with the intention of renting it out occasionally to help pay for it (mosly wanted a place to dock his boat)...... supposedly they're gonna dredge both sides o'the fingers this winter and property values'll prolly rise

SPI is about the same latitude as miami, and other than key west or hawaii, you just can't any closer to the tropics than that and still dock in the USA

good fishing too

we need more 2coolers down there

speaking-of-which, i saw the "Geaux (sumpin)", or the "(sumpin) Geaux" docked in the fingers the last time i was there........ dudn't that boat belong to a 2cooler?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

If I was going to retire early after 10 years I would not go to SPI, yes cool place good fishing but, I would move to Australia Mexico, Hawii.. I have made it a point to put alot of money away now while Im young and stay single. Where I work and live now is possibly some of the best stuff ever.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

coastal said:


> If I was going to retire early after 10 years I would not go to SPI, yes cool place good fishing but, I would move to Australia Mexico, Hawii.. I have made it a point to put alot of money away now while Im young and stay single. Where I work and live now is possibly some of the best stuff ever.


Scratch the land down under off your list ... you can only vacation there or you have to have an employer sponsor your visa and it's limited time wise...

We are not the ones needing to be convinced....You are...

Good luck...

John


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i personally twernt talking about 10yrs down-the-road........ just a thot if you had an itch to do sumpin different between now and then, PI/SPI might sound interesting

as for 10yrs?........ i hope you're invested

as a general rule-o-thumb, money invested in sumpin as-simple-as the DOW will double every 10yrs with any/all dividends being re-invested........

that doesn't count making more contributions to investments during that period either

(but in today's-day-in-time, that'll prolly only keep up w/inflation)

BOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

*Another Option*

http://tamarindobeach.net/tantrum/index.html

Tim - here is a link to a guy by the name of Philip LeMan who pretty much has done what you're talking about, except he moved to the Pacific side of Costa Rica. Costa Rican's are pretty American friendly and you can actually become a Costa Rican citizen or gain work status with very few problems. Great country, great people and many opportunities. Good luck whatever you decide.

Bill


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> speaking-of-which, i saw the "Geaux (sumpin)", or the "(sumpin) Geaux" docked in the fingers the last time i was there........ dudn't that boat belong to a 2cooler?


There is a _Geaux Deep_ out of Port Mansfield that posts here.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> There is a _Geaux Deep_ out of Port Mansfield that posts here.


thanx......

that's-the-one

ain't seen a geaux deep post lately tho.....


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*just back from maui*

sis got married in maui , yes they need fiemen , as when i was there the whole dang island burned up / no fishing as all the boats are out of lahaina and hiway was closed , imho the place is a true hell hole drugs , bums , baggers , it is fleabag look at coasta rica , or head to the big island Kona but very $$$$ 
live like a king down south at lest it is not an 8hour flight back


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/trading_places/good.wav


I don't follow.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

If you do it go to the Big Island and fish out of Kona. Its best. Drshark


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> I don't follow.


sorry...... it worked when i first posted it (i checked it myself)

oh well,...... since i'm here, here's sumpin different to replace it:

(turn up your volume tho)

http://hometown.aol.com/jesusandsue2/ChristmasHawaii.html


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I guess the only question I have is.... Are you there yet? 

Your sig line says it all dude, have no regrets.


----------



## rebl22 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Go!*

My wife and I took that NCL cruise in June. We did see all the islands and yes the Big Island is the bomb. I immediatedly wanted to live there. It was the second time ive been there (1989). Both times I thought "This is the PLace Ive been looking for"!! So I looked into property in Kona. It is too expensive. But on the other side of the island , right outside of Hilo, I found some pretty cheap land about 45K for about an acre. So I was thinking about living on that side and fishing Kona which is about an hour drive. I also talked to some young people that worked at the car rental place in Kona and they just came from California and got a job immediately ... so maybe its not that hard. I say... live my dream and go for it! If you ever buy any property there, its value will do nothing but increase! Jason


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

coastal said:


> ship my 28 foot boat with some stuff inside the cabin and my bike in the back.
> 
> Tim


fer-some-reason, this is how i pictured you getting your boat over there....................... (crank up your volume first, please)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/vikingkittens.html

okay, okay,..... that was the last one..........

i promise



?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Bill 
that is freakin hilarious.

The more and more I look into this whole thing Iam getting way more interested.

Tim

My only vice about it is my retirement.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Ya know...*

There are some seriously underemployed people out there...



> http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/vikingkittens.html


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

My Company (Oceaneering International, Inc. - NYSE OII) has an office there. Check our job board and see what opportunities exist there.

The people that we have employed over there love it.

LJ93


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jul 5, 2006)

That place is the most highly prized charter fishing area in pretty much the entire world. It will take more than a boat and a license. Seriously, the Islands are not changing and there won't be any slips opening up or lack of guides/charters. I hope you do it and make a ton of cash. Truely I do. But not knowing anyone and not having a way to get your boat out there. I give it 1 chance in 1000. I lived there bro, the place is capped out on boats and everything that deals with boats. It is not like Mustang Island where they are just starting the mega resorts. This is Hawaii and it is maxed out on everything. Maui is totally maxed out.

I would try and find someone to buddy up with when you get there. Work for them for a while to make a name. Then try it on your own. I wouldn't worry too much about the cost of living. Yes things are more expensive but it isn't like you would charge $300 for a 2 hour charter only to go to the McDonalds and pay $300 for a Whopper. It all balances out. Real Estate cost a lot but then again if you were looking at buying in Maui you wouldn't be all too concerned at the price tag. It's like nobody goes shopping for a Ferrari and asks the price.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Ozz, just about everything ive researched tells me the opposite. Not saying ur wrong cause thats why I m on here asking. I know it would be hard but I can live off of next 2 nothing I lived in a camper on my truck for the last year just to save money to fish. Im like a cocroach, i can survine in anything especially there. I know that most people go and then come back quick but its worth taking a chance for me. Ill always be allright. I have found that there are a lot of captains positions open there for all kind of stuff. Im still looking into so much and have just started to scrape the surface. Still this would be something I would do in no less than 2 or 3 years.. when i am 29 or 30...
I never thought it would be possible but i have found out it is...


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

lumberjack

what do I look under to find the info?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

coastal said:


> lumberjack
> 
> what do I look under to find the info?


Tim follow this link

http://208.46.106.224/OceanetExternal/JobsExternal.aspx

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Tim not trying to offend but other than Fireman do you have '''

a. Degree

b. Skill set

c. A Capt Lic 

John


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Thats True....*



coastal said:


> Im like a cocroach,


U look like one Too!!!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Coastal...there's only one thing left in life that they can't tax you for or tell you how to do or not do...and that's making up your own mind about something.

If you listen to enough people you will never do it. Get off your duff and head for the islands. The very worst thing that can happen there is still the very best that could happen here.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

"life Is Like A Box Of Chocolates", Go For It Tim!! Then We'll Also Have A Reason To Go To Hawaii Me And My Bro. Fyi,our Department Will Be Hiring Early Next Year, Port A Is Only 178 Miles From Here.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Have you ever seen those 50 and 60 year old guys that are working hard labor type jobs? If that doesn't appeal to you, then plan wisely. Partying at 30 is great, being broke with no retirement at age 60 will suck weenies. Nothing wrong with seeking your fortune in the pacific and partying like a big dog, just look before you leap.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Given statistics that the average man lives only to age 72 (meaning many will die even younger) you will likely only suck weenies a few years. Of course the weenies themselves will speed that end so why not go for it. The best parts of any man's life are the ones when we have no grand plan and don't much give a gnat's arse. Me and Valkyrie are both over the hill but if I had a chance to go hang out in LaLaLand at Coastal's age I'd be all over it.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

About the age of 50 or so you don't regret the mistakes you made, but more regret the mistakes you didn't make.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

BigMikes809 said:


> About the age of 50 or so you don't regret the mistakes you made, but more regret the mistakes you didn't make.


That could quite possibly be the best post in this entire thread.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

ok here is where im at.
to answer some qs
i dont have my capt liscense but if i left i would def have it before i go.
i have my fire cert and emt basic
i am also close to an associates degree
i can live off of weenies now and i know i could later after my 50s

one problem i am runnin into is health insurance. just what if. not real big on my list of problems but somethin to think about.

i am not happy here and that makes me feel like the poorest dude that might as well be living homeless in a box in an alley. I dont have the gaurantee i will be happier an ywhere else but i belive that i will be happy somewhere like hawii. If that does indeed make me happy, i could have 1 penny in my name and i would be the richest person in the world. Some of yall may not understand and im sorry u dont but there are many of you that do. i dont and havnt regreted anything i have done in my life and i could die tommorro and my last words or thoughts would be 

sweet, what a life...

i have already done more and experienced more in my 27 years than i would say the majority of the world at their last day on earth. \

some of this may sound out there and scetchy but the more i look into it it does not seem so to me...

thnks
tim


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

You are my hero:dance:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Tim,

I say go for it brother! One thing that people keep telling you to remember involves how much money you can make. You've said it yourself, it's not money that makes a man "rich".

I'm not positive about this, but if you set up a charter business over there, as a business owner, maybe there would be some companies willing to give you a decent rate on health insurance, especially if you picked a policy with a higher than normal deductable.

Good luck, whichever way you choose.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Tims true story .... just consider it ok...

I have relative who is retiring from the LA county fire dept....

His retirement is right at 80k a year until death..... he was born in LA and was there before cost went through the roof and has purchased some great property .... 

Why am I telling you this...

Your stuck on your retirement plane and simple ... forgo making another deposit in your retirement account for 2 years move to Hawaii see if it's for you and start making deposits again.... 

if it's not for you move home..... if it's for you post fishing reports daily... your young and healthy, do it now make something of it and enjoy it ...other wise your going to be a married father of 2.5 kids and will never leave again.....


John


----------



## Tom Andrews (Jun 7, 2006)

*Z card*

Tim If you really want to go perhaps I can give you some imput and information as my family has been there for about thirty years and i have lived there off and on many times, The fishing is way better in Texas which is why i live near POC now. I worked on a aku boat and was one of two haoules in the entire fleet the other one being my brother. The aku fleet( skipjack tuna liftpole style)s now down to one last boat. In fact Kula Kai the one we worked on is going to be enshrined at Aloha towers as a museum dedicated to this old style of fishing. If you wanna fish they have lots of longline boats that fish way up towards midway that are always looking for crew.( I know not politically correct but true life experince nonetheless) Perhaps a better idea for now would be to get your z card (merchant mairiners document) this is just basic background check by the coast guard but is required jobs on the ships.Sause brothers is a tug boat company that i can probably get you on. Plus they troll while going interisland no tuna just mahi . the advantage is you get your health benifits and can stay on the boat so no living expenses . Also if you want i think my brother has a room for rent on kanehoe bay and we can pull boats right up to the house. Good fishing on the windward side of Oahu . the penguin banks between molokai and oahu are about the closest thing to Maui.the channel between maui and lanai is shallow so the fishing is not that good. Tourists do mostly whale watrching trips out of lahina. If you remember i met you in Austin back in oct. at the TGBR presentation. I have lots of contacts and will be able to help you if you decide to go......Tom


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Tim, Got your email! Here's a thought, if you need insurance, as well as a job. It may not be the most exciting, or high paying job in the world, but has a great many rewards. Become a Flight Attendant,...next best thing than a Pilot. I've been flying as a Flight Attendant for 23 years. That's what i did when I was based in Hawaii for 8 years. I'm still flying today, but always on the lookout, for a higher paying job. I get a lot of time off to fish, travel for free, & been paid to fly all over the world. Yea, there's a lot of guys that act like gals, but there's a ton of gals to meet. You will work w/ 60% women. I moved to Hawaii at the age of 25, & had the time of my life. I had a boat over there, & on my days off..fished, surf, & dove. Life was sweet! Now, I still fish a lot, but got wrapped up in a house, w/a pool, yard, etc..& finally realizing that life isn't about how much you have, but what you have that's important. To me it's family, friends, & fishing..in that order. I'm in the process of dumping the house, living simple, & fishing a lot on my new- to me toy Robalo. Who knows, I might just head back to Hawaii!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Tom Andrews...

thanks for the help I have total faith in not only you but everyone else on this board who would and will help me out. I know I could do it on my own but if I can get the hook up I will take it. No doubt this world is getting harder and harder to live in with all the nickel and diming that goes on. I have pretty much made my mind up that this will happen and now maybe sooner or later. I have started looking into maybe kona more than maui. That was just a place where a friend i recently met lived and thought it may help me out... Still a lot of logistical stuff i would have to fugure out but once again it is starting to get really real for me now. I talked to a couple guys at the fire dept where i work, they had quit their job and moved away. I asked about their regrets and money problems and there were none. All it was was positive feedback. It like I said is getting scary now. Scary to where Im more scared Im going to back out now rather than scared of going...if that sounds like it doesnt make since read it again a couple times it will....

Tim
Tom I'll send u a pm...


----------



## mauiredneck (Feb 2, 2006)

I grew up on Maui. Plenty of family still there. The thing about the islands is the cost of living. A good comparison would probably be California or New York City. I have family with the Maui Fire Department, but I am not sure how hard it would be getting on. My cousin just married a fireman who commercially fishes on his week off rotation. As far as bluewater fishing Kona would probably be a better place but as far as trying to break in good luck there are a lot of big boys over there. Some of the smaller islands may be a good place to look as well as the slips will run a little cheaper. Shoot me an email if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Domin0 (May 26, 2006)

get a job with dog the bounty hunter.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sit tight and wait until Castro dies. Then jump the first flight to Havana and rent all the slips you can. You can trailer your boat to Key West and run it the 90 miles over.You can be the reverse Tony Montana.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Timmy Montana..........
The WORLD is YOURS..........


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Lav20 said:


> Sit tight and wait until Castro dies. Then jump the first flight to Havana and rent all the slips you can. You can trailer your boat to Key West and run it the 90 miles over.You can be the reverse Tony Montana.


that's would i'd like to do........

but with my luck, another "Castro"'ll just take his place


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

not a bad idea i heard they have nice cigars and good rum

Tim


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Tim, by all means follow your dreams. Now one knows when your last day on earth will be. Dont be the one who says what if or I wish? I know its nerve racking to quit a steady paying job but I quit working for TU Electric eight years ago and turned down a 1000.00 a month raise to follow my career dreams. I have no regrets except for the fact that I no longer love my career or hobby but maybe its time for me to move on to the next thing. My father gave me the best advice I wanted to hear when he said "Your still young enough to start over if things dont work out". All I ask of you is that you post pics of the hotties when you get there.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

You are still young enough to start over if this does not pan out,But on a positive note I am 41 years old, 1 1/2 years ago dropped a steady paying good job with benefits, I had been at for 20 years and started a new career. It can be done do not just sit back and say what if or shoulda,woulda, coulda, you will always be kicking yourself, live your dreams no one else can do it for you. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

TIM YOU MUST LIVE FOR US ALL do it you will have a blast all else fails come back to tejas thats what i did


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I will let ya'll live thru me but I need a donation first.... Anyone want to donate about 20 000?

Tim


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Tim GO BOY GO ,My son is based in Norfolk and is great friends with a islander who is in the same unit .This kid grew up with nothing actually lived on aboat at times anyway he joined the Coast Gaurd to see the U.S. .he traveled with my boy when he drove home to get my kids boat and was amazed by all the open land (up here anyway ) . He loves his home and plans to return there he may be able to shed some light on the lower income life side of the islands for you. PM me and i will hook you up with a phone number.. PS when the wife and i get all the kids through school we are going to get an old school bus and take off !!!! Wonder how much it costs to get a school bus shipped ??


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

coastal said:


> I will let ya'll live thru me but I need a donation first....


Been there, done that, got the t-shirt!:dance:

Good luck to you in Hawaii!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

thats funny charles.. Thanks again brother



Tim


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Tim, come up with a game plan and maybe you can find some potential investers. I would be interested if the plan looks good. 

Whatever you decide, I really don't think you can go wrong. You will have a heck of an experience no matter what. If you go broke, then you will have a ton of memories and you will bounce back. You just may have to live in a truck trailer or houseboat a couple years longer. You'll probably have some hot babe join ya too, so no need to chase it. You'll find a way to make things work--you have the passion.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Tom Andrews (Jun 7, 2006)

*sweeten the pot*

Okay Tim I admit to holding out on ya but then you didn`t pm me either. I have a nephew in Hononlulu who`s girlfriend works in a topless bar...Fem Nue in Wakiki. he can even hook up and old fart like me up so you outta do just fine. His best friend is Emiloa who`s name is Freddy p who has a rock band there and is I think number 4 or 5 in the pro surfing circuit and is sponsered by Bud light and he and my nephew cruise around the country doing promotions for Budwieser. They don`t fish but like to ride around the island on jet skis that top out at about 70 mph. Freddy has a 5 or 6 bedroom house on the beach on the north shore and they are both around 26 or 27 years old. Bet you P/M me this time....lol...Tom


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Tom I did pm you a long message. check again maybe it didnt go thru for some reason. Ill send another brother.


----------

